# Neck stretching and acting like he's chocking ???



## chrissan03

My roxy does something that freaks me out! Makes me nervous. She stretches her neck and opens her mouth real wide and sticks out her tongue out and it almost looks like she's gagging or something ? Is this normal ?? It scares me. I put her down or move her and it stops. Anyone else experience this?? Thank u!


----------



## xoxsarahxox

She was probably just adjusting her crop. Its perfectly normal 

Here is a video off youtube of a tiel adjusting his crop, 




,

I should really get a video of mine doing it as this is a fairly commonly asked question.


----------



## carrielee76

It sounds to me like she is adjusting her crop. Sultan will do just about the same thing only doesnt stick her tongue out..just stretches the neck and "yawns" Birds will adjust their crop after eating and do this often. Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## chrissan03

Yes!! That's it! Thank u! As u can see she is my 1st and she's only been with me a few months . This makes me feel better! Thanks again


----------



## carrielee76

Sarah, yea the first time Sultan did it I was confused as to what she was doing. Like Chrissan, I thought she might have been chocking but I soon figured it out. She is my first tiel in about 6 yrs and I had forgotten what that was about!!!!


----------



## enigma731

carrielee76 said:


> It sounds to me like she is adjusting her crop. Sultan will do just about the same thing only doesnt stick her tongue out..just stretches the neck and "yawns" Birds will adjust their crop after eating and do this often. Sounds pretty normal to me.


Roo sticks her tongue out AND squeaks when she does it. Sunny just yawns. So there are definitely different styles of crop-adjusting, although it seems to be something that all 'tiels do.


----------



## JaimeS

It's pretty cute once you know its normal!


----------



## mishkaroni

All my tiels do that too love. Only time I worry is if any of them start bobbing their head and shaking back n forth quickly.


----------



## LALYNCH

Our male does this frequently and routinely, but today he did it several times, aggressively, in a standoff with our male parakeet.


----------

